# How to Teach and Preach "Calvinism"



## Puritanhead (Feb 15, 2006)

By John Piper. Â©Desiring God. Website: www.desiringGod.org. 

1. Be rigorously textual in all your expositions and explanations and defenses of Calvinistic teachings. Make it a textual issue every time, not a logic issue or an experience issue.

2. Don't be strident but gentle. Assume that working these great issues through to conviction may take years and that being in process is OK.

3. Speak of your own brokenness in regard to these things and how they are precious to you and why and how they minister to your soul and help you live your life.

4. Make Spurgeon and Whitefield your models rather than Owen or Calvin, because the former were evangelists and won many people to Christ in a way that is nearer to our own day.

5. Be an evangelist and a missions mobilizer so that the criticism that Calvinism dulls a passion for the lost is put to silence.

6. Work the five points out from the "I" in tulip not the "U". That is, show people that they don't really want to take final credit for their coming to Christ. They don't want to stand before God at the judgment day and respond to the question, "Why did you believe and others with your opportunities didn't?" with the answer, "Well, I guess I was smarter, or more spiritual." They want to say, "By grace I was brought to faith." Which is "irresistible grace." That is, grace that triumphs over all resistance in the end.

7. Out rejoice your critics. The one who knows and rests in the sovereign grace of God should be the happiest saint. Don't be a sour or glum or hostile false advertisement for the glory of God's grace. Praise it. Rejoice in it. And don't let that be a show. Do it in your closet until it is spilling over in the pulpit and the commons.

8. Don't ride hobbyhorses that aren't in the text. Preach exegetically, explaining and applying what is in the text. If it sounds Arminian, let it sound Arminian. Trust the text and the people will trust you to be faithful to the text.

9. Avoid theological jargon that is not in the text. The word "Calvinism" is probably not helpful. "Doctrines of grace" may not do it either. Just stick with what is there in the text, or come up with some new striking phrases that will cause the people to wonder and be excited.

10. Tell stories and experiences from biography and from the lives of living saints that illustrate their dependence on the sovereignty of God. Especially stories related to missions and evangelism and holiness of life.

Â©Desiring God

By John Piper. Â©Desiring God. Website: www.desiringGod.org. Email: [email protected]. Toll Free: 888.346.4700.

-------------------------------
http://desiringgod.org/





Thoughts?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 15, 2006)

#8 is the hardest for most folks here.

As usual, Piper has some good things to say!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 15, 2006)

Interesting. 

I find number four to be very true for me. Although I have GREAT respect for Calvin and Owen, naturally, my approach is more in the lines of Spurgeon.

Well, of course, it is. Look to your left.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Feb 15, 2006)

All are very very good points!


----------



## Arch2k (Feb 15, 2006)

> 1. Be rigorously textual in all your expositions and explanations and defenses of Calvinistic teachings. Make it a textual issue every time, not a logic issue or an experience issue.



Being textual is primary, but so is being logical. Piper is right in not making it an experiential issue, but is wrong for not making it a logical issue. Logic is an essential part of the biblical apologetc.



> 2. Don't be strident but gentle. Assume that working these great issues through to conviction may take years and that being in process is OK.



Nothing wrong with gentleness.



> 3. Speak of your own brokenness in regard to these things and how they are precious to you and why and how they minister to your soul and help you live your life.



Very baptistic. Time for testimony!



> 4. Make Spurgeon and Whitefield your models rather than Owen or Calvin, because the former were evangelists and won many people to Christ in a way that is nearer to our own day.



How about making Paul and Christ our models? 



> 5. Be an evangelist and a missions mobilizer so that the criticism that Calvinism dulls a passion for the lost is put to silence.



The office of evangelist has passed away. Being a "missions mobilizer" is fine for those who desire to do so, but how about showing that the logical conclusion of Calvinism does not lead to a denial of spreading the gospel?



> 6. Work the five points out from the "I" in tulip not the "U". That is, show people that they don't really want to take final credit for their coming to Christ. They don't want to stand before God at the judgment day and respond to the question, "Why did you believe and others with your opportunities didn't?" with the answer, "Well, I guess I was smarter, or more spiritual." They want to say, "By grace I was brought to faith." Which is "irresistible grace." That is, grace that triumphs over all resistance in the end.



I would start the five-points with the T. It all hinges on the T. If you don't like/accept the Total depravity, you will never accept the "I" or "U". You must make them realize they are lost and dead in their sins before you can share with them the solution.



> 7. Out rejoice your critics. The one who knows and rests in the sovereign grace of God should be the happiest saint. Don't be a sour or glum or hostile false advertisement for the glory of God's grace. Praise it. Rejoice in it. And don't let that be a show. Do it in your closet until it is spilling over in the pulpit and the commons.



Win people to Calvinism by your happiness. Christianity is the happiest religion in the world, therefore you should be a Christian. If this is what Piper means, then I reject it.

There is nothing wrong with being happy, in fact it is good to rejoice in the salvation that Christ has bought us. 

Don't deceive people. The Christian religion is full of persecution and heart-break. Ultimately, this is often over-looked, and the health and wealth gospel is prevelant today.

Ultimately, our happiness should not be in anything in this world, but in Christ alone. NOT hedonism, but Christianism. Christ is central, not our happiness. If this is what Piper means, I accept it.



> 8. Don't ride hobbyhorses that aren't in the text. Preach exegetically, explaining and applying what is in the text. If it sounds Arminian, let it sound Arminian. Trust the text and the people will trust you to be faithful to the text.



I agree that we should not practice eisegesis. That does not mean that we should let "Arminian" texts sound "Arminian." 

Calvinists should all agree that there is NOTHING in the bible that is Arminian, and the faithful calvinist should proclaim that.



> 9. Avoid theological jargon that is not in the text. The word "Calvinism" is probably not helpful. "Doctrines of grace" may not do it either. Just stick with what is there in the text, or come up with some new striking phrases that will cause the people to wonder and be excited.



Either way. You can say "Trinity" or you can say "One God in three persons." Same thing.



> 10. Tell stories and experiences from biography and from the lives of living saints that illustrate their dependence on the sovereignty of God. Especially stories related to missions and evangelism and holiness of life.



Testimony time. Nothing inherantly wrong with testimonies, but ultimately, our faith should be in the scriptures, and what they teach, not in some emotional high we get from hearing some sappy story about someone else.

It seems that Piper is concerned with getting the best results from people when he explains Calvinism. We have to be faithful to the scriptures (theologically and morally in our presentation). After this, we have the responsability to engage in apologetics with the person (answering his objections, and defending the truth from Scripture). 

After we have done this, we can leave the results up to God, who alone is the author and finisher of our faith.


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 15, 2006)

Jeff I'm afraid that if you don't start taking some short breaks from this hyper intense and bordering on strident dissection of all things written, then you will wear out your poor black and blue hippocampus. Next thing you know, you'll lose you short term memory like me. What was I saying? Oh yeah. Hows it going? Hey, who moved my computer? 

[Edited on 2-15-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## raderag (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> Interesting.
> 
> I find number four to be very true for me. Although I have GREAT respect for Calvin and Owen, naturally, my approach is more in the lines of Spurgeon.
> ...



Yeah, you even look like him.


----------



## Arch2k (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> Jeff I'm afraid that if you don't start taking some short breaks from this hyper intense and bordering on strident dissection of all things written, then you will wear out your poor black and blue hippocampus. Next thing you know, you'll lose you short term memory like me. What was I saying? Oh yeah. Hows it going? Hey, who moved my computer?
> 
> [Edited on 2-15-2006 by BobVigneault]



Strident: Loud, harsh, grating, or shrill; discordant. 

Believe it or not, I actually had to look it up. 

I think I've already lost my short term memory....Alzheimer's disease at age 27. 

Honestly, I like to look at every writing critically...but hopefully fairly too. I'm sure as with all people, I do better sometimes than others.

P.S. Did you notice I'm an engineer? I think I'm programmed this way!


----------



## Mike (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> 
> 
> > 1. Be rigorously textual in all your expositions and explanations and defenses of Calvinistic teachings. Make it a textual issue every time, not a logic issue or an experience issue.
> ...


Dr. Piper did not say that logic was an unessential part of the Biblical apologetic.



> > 2. Don't be strident but gentle. Assume that working these great issues through to conviction may take years and that being in process is OK.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with gentleness.


To be bold, I might suggest that from reading this post, I am shocked you would make such a claim.



> > 3. Speak of your own brokenness in regard to these things and how they are precious to you and why and how they minister to your soul and help you live your life.
> 
> 
> 
> Very baptistic. Time for testimony!


Non-experimental Calvinism is pointless and even evil. 



> > 4. Make Spurgeon and Whitefield your models rather than Owen or Calvin, because the former were evangelists and won many people to Christ in a way that is nearer to our own day.
> 
> 
> 
> How about making Paul and Christ our models?


Why Paul? Why not only Christ? Paul was a mere man.

Come now!

I would tend to be pretty critical of the idea used here, but your argument is sorely lacking.



> > 5. Be an evangelist and a missions mobilizer so that the criticism that Calvinism dulls a passion for the lost is put to silence.
> 
> 
> 
> The office of evangelist has passed away.


Strawman. I don't see why we should take this to refer to evangelist as the office rather than simply as one who evangelizes. The office of Apostle has passed, but that does not mean there are no messagers of the gospel.



> Being a "missions mobilizer" is fine for those who desire to do so, but how about showing that the logical conclusion of Calvinism does not lead to a denial of spreading the gospel?


Dr. Piper suggested that this silences the claim, not that it was the only way to prove its falsehood. 




> > 8. Don't ride hobbyhorses that aren't in the text. Preach exegetically, explaining and applying what is in the text. If it sounds Arminian, let it sound Arminian. Trust the text and the people will trust you to be faithful to the text.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dr. Piper said that if a text SOUNDS Arminian, you should let it do so. If that is really how the text sounds, you do not have the prerogative to mess with it. That is a sin I´d think is worse than simple eisegesis.



> > 9. Avoid theological jargon that is not in the text. The word "Calvinism" is probably not helpful. "Doctrines of grace" may not do it either. Just stick with what is there in the text, or come up with some new striking phrases that will cause the people to wonder and be excited.
> 
> 
> 
> Either way. You can say "Trinity" or you can say "One God in three persons." Same thing.


No, not the same thing. Though they express the same concepts, they are still different in various senses. Dr. Piper here seems to be suggesting a difference in helpfulness of terms.


----------



## Arch2k (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mike_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> ...



Ah, but this is the only implication of what Piper says. 



> _Originally posted by Mike_
> 
> 
> > > 2. Don't be strident but gentle. Assume that working these great issues through to conviction may take years and that being in process is OK.
> ...



Do you think that my critiques would be considered "œungentle"? 



> _Originally posted by Mike_
> 
> 
> > > 3. Speak of your own brokenness in regard to these things and how they are precious to you and why and how they minister to your soul and help you live your life.
> ...



Wow. Now who is being "œungentle?" But then again, you never claimed it was a good thing. I would challenge you to prove your assertion and how it relates to my comment. If by "œexperimental Calvinism" you suggest that one must give their testimonies, then I suppose that outside of a gushy feeling, I don´t find much use for them. You can get the same feeling by reading a romantic novel.





> _Originally posted by Mike_
> 
> 
> > > 4. Make Spurgeon and Whitefield your models rather than Owen or Calvin, because the former were evangelists and won many people to Christ in a way that is nearer to our own day.
> ...



We are commanded in scripture to be like Paul. 

Phi 3:17 Brethren, join in following my example, and note those who so walk, as you have us for a pattern. 

1Co 4:16 Therefore I urge you, imitate me.

Is this "œsorely lacking?"



> _Originally posted by Mike_
> 
> 
> > > 5. Be an evangelist and a missions mobilizer so that the criticism that Calvinism dulls a passion for the lost is put to silence.
> ...



Mike. I think you´ve missed the point. The point is that Piper is asking us all to become "œmini-evangelists." Sure, we should share the gospel with those we know, those whom God providentially plants in our path. Using the terms "œevangelist" and "œmissions mobilizer" is suggesting that the common man has the duty to meet people all of the time with the express purpose of giving them a tract or 10 minute gospel presentation. This is related to the revivalism of Whitefield and Spurgeon. I would recommend you read D.G. Hart´s book "œRecovering Mother Kirk" for an analysis of the great awakening, and the effects of it on today´s reformed outlook.



> _Originally posted by Mike_
> 
> 
> > > 8. Don't ride hobbyhorses that aren't in the text. Preach exegetically, explaining and applying what is in the text. If it sounds Arminian, let it sound Arminian. Trust the text and the people will trust you to be faithful to the text.
> ...



Who is suggesting "œmessing with" the text? This is a non-sequitor from my statement. My point was the when the reformed pastor comes across a text that "œsounds Arminian", he should labor at length to show that it is in fact NOT Arminian. This is what the greats of reformed theology have done.



> _Originally posted by Mike_
> 
> 
> > > 9. Avoid theological jargon that is not in the text. The word "Calvinism" is probably not helpful. "Doctrines of grace" may not do it either. Just stick with what is there in the text, or come up with some new striking phrases that will cause the people to wonder and be excited.
> ...



The fact that they are the same concepts was my point. For all practical purposes, one is conveying the exact same idea when they use "œTrinity" or "œOne God in three persons." BTW, exactly what sense are you speaking of when you say these terms are "œdifferent?"


----------



## heartoflesh (Feb 15, 2006)

> Phi 3:17 Brethren, join in following my example, *and note those who so walk,* as you have us for a pattern.



And doesn't this verse authorize us to use Spurgeon and Whitefield as examples as well?

[Edited on 2-16-2006 by Rick Larson]


----------



## Arch2k (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> 
> 
> > Phi 3:17 Brethren, join in following my example, *and note those who so walk,* as you have us for a pattern.
> ...



I would say so, at least as far as they follow Christ. 

1Co 11:1 Imitate me, just as I also imitate Christ.


----------



## CDM (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> 
> 
> > 1. Be rigorously textual in all your expositions and explanations and defenses of Calvinistic teachings. Make it a textual issue every time, not a logic issue or an experience issue.
> ...







> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> ...



:bigsmile: Engineers are a peculiar bunch. And _EVERYTHING_ must be critically examined...help us, for we can't help ourselves.


----------

